
Ask HN: A free payment gateway API for testing - FahadUddin92
I want to build a WooCommerce payment plugin for learning how a payment plugin is built. I don&#x27;t have a real banking system behind it and I am looking if there is someway to build the plugin and test it without the need of a real system behind it. Does anyone offer a testing payment gateway for free?
======
QueensGambit
Most payment APIs like Braintree give you a sandbox API for testing. You can
build your payment plugin on top of those APIs or build one similar to that.

~~~
FahadUddin92
Nice idea.

------
ainiriand
Maybe Stripe?

